# هل هناك علاقة بين ذبذبات الهاتف المحمول وشدة التيار الكهربائي؟



## philosopher0880 (1 يناير 2013)

تكرما اريد جوابا لهذا السؤال!!


هل هناك علاقة بين ذبذبات الهاتف المحمول وشدة التيار الكهربائي؟

أي إذا وجهنا موجات الهاتف الى سلك يمر به تيار كهربائي هل يتأثر هذا التيار؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي حسين (2 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

طبعا سيتاثر التيار الكهربائي ..
لكن عن المقدار والكيفيه .. ننقل الموضوع الى قسم هندسة الاتصالات .


----------



## Alaa Eidan (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم:
شيء مؤكد فهذه العملية التي بنيت عليها فكرة الهوائيات وانظمة الارسال والاستقبال فعند مرور تيار متذبذب في سلك (او هوائي) ستنتشر موجات كهرومغناطيسية الى الفضاء وبالعكس عند مرور موجات كهرومغناطيسية على موصل اوسلك (او هوائي) ستولد تيار كهرباي ولكن بقيمة صغيرة حسبطاقة الموجة المرسلة والقرب من المصدرز
اي اننا لوقربنا سلك كهربائي من الموبايل واجرينا اتصال فانة يؤثر بمجال كهربائي علية وبالتالي يتولد تيار محتث.


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (7 فبراير 2013)

عادتا في شركة الاتصالات يستخدم نظام earthing التاريض لان ارسال الجوال يتاثر الذبذبات مع التيار مايسمى المتسرب مما يؤدي الى تشويش لذا يستخدم تاريض ممتاز خاصة في شركة الاتصالات


----------

